# Sigma Updates Firmware on One Art Lens and 3 Contemporary Zoom Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 17, 2017)

```
From Sigma:</p>
<p>Thank you for purchasing and using our products.</p>
<p>We would like to announce the availability of a new firmware update for the following Canon mount lenses. The lens firmware updates improve the AF accuracy when it is mounted on the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 EF-E, and offers the improved usability for video shooting.For customers who own the following applicable products and the SIGMA USB DOCK, please update the lens firmware using SIGMA Optimization Pro.</p>
<p><strong>Applicable products </strong></p>
<ul>
<li>SIGMA 24-105mm F4 DG OS HSM | Art CANON</li>
<li>SIGMA 17-70mm F2.8-4 DC MACRO OS HSM | Contemporary CANON</li>
<li>SIGMA 18-200mm F3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM | Contemporary CANON</li>
<li>SIGMA 18-300mm F3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM | Contemporary CANON</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Benefits of this firmware update </strong></p>
<ul>
<li>It has improved the AF accuracy when the lens is attached with the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11.

* It is necessary to use the SIGMA USB DOCK for Canon ver.1.02 or later to update the firmware.

*For customers who own SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 EF-E, it is necessary to update this to the latest firmware ver. 1.05.</li>
<li>It has reduced the operating sound of the lens diaphragm blades when attached with the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 EF-E and used for video shooting.</li>
<li>It has improved the AF accuracy when the lens is used for video shooting as well as with Live View mode of EOS DIGITAL SLR cameras.*1</li>
<li>It has reduced the operating sound of the lens diaphragm blades when the lens is used for video shooting on EOS DIGITAL SLR cameras. *1</li>
<li>It has become compatible with the Canon Digital Cinema Camera EOS C300 Mark II.</li>
</ul>
<p>*1 The degree of improvement may differ depending on the camera used.</p>
<p>Before updating the lens firmware, please ensure SIGMA Optimization Pro has been updated to ver. 1.4.1 or later for Windows, and ver. 1.4.0 or later for Macintosh from the following download page.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.sigma-global.com/en/download/lenses/sigma-optimization-pro/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow noopener noreferrer">Download the Updated Sigma Firmware</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

